# Anyone Looking For A Follow Rest For A Sb?



## Tonym47 (Mar 3, 2015)

I have a follow rest for a SB I would like to sell or swap  Tonym47


----------



## pbkelley (Mar 3, 2015)

PM Sent.


----------



## joebiplane (Mar 4, 2015)

Tonym47 said:


> I have a follow rest for a SB I would like to sell or swap  Tonym47


if it's for a heavy 10  I'm interested


----------



## toolman_ar (Mar 8, 2015)

Please provide details...

toolman_ar


----------



## mudwizer (Mar 9, 2015)

I am interested, what are you lookin to trade


----------



## joebiplane (Mar 13, 2015)

I'd still like the information...is it for a 9" or a 10 "  IMPORTANT


----------



## Primitive_Pete (Nov 24, 2015)

I amy have one for a heavy ten do you have dimensions?


----------



## thenrie (Nov 27, 2015)

I'm looking for a telescoping follower rest for a South Bend 9".


----------



## engelbob (Nov 29, 2015)

Tonym47 said:


> I have a follow rest for a SB I would like to sell or swap  Tonym47


I need a follower rest for my 10K.


----------



## thenrie (Nov 29, 2015)

FYI, after I responded to this thread, I noticed it is from March 2015. He's surely found a home for his follower rest by now.


----------

